# Nutrition/Diet Book on Bulking?



## akadon (Apr 18, 2011)

I really have no clue where to start, or what I should be eating to bulk up. I see a lot of conflicting info. and debating on the forum, and the web. Are there any good/popular books on diet etc. that can help?


----------



## Marat (Apr 18, 2011)

Lyle McDonald has authored a bunch of nice books. You can also check out Martin Berkhan's blog for some free information on Intermittent Fasting. 

We're also happy to help you here. The link in my signature is a pretty good starting point.

 Do you have any idea of how many grams of fat, protein, and carbs you eat each day? Describe your training and any supplements you take.


----------



## akadon (Apr 24, 2011)

Marat said:


> Lyle McDonald has authored a bunch of nice books. You can also check out Martin Berkhan's blog for some free information on Intermittent Fasting.
> 
> We're also happy to help you here. The link in my signature is a pretty good starting point.
> 
> Do you have any idea of how many grams of fat, protein, and carbs you eat each day? Describe your training and any supplements you take.



First off, thanks for replying Marat. The information on Intermittent Fasting has been very helpful. I was also under the impression that the ONLY way to successfully make gains was to eat 6 small meals per day which (with my schedule) would have been all but impossible. Now I have some hope...

OK, as I already mentioned, I read up a little on Intermittent Fasting, and I read the "Homework #1 for Newbies" post.
I have a few questions though... I can figure out my "maintenance" calories without going to FitDay by multiplying my current weight by 15, so that would be 135lb * 15 =  2,025, correct? If I eat 2,525 cals per day (500 over my maintenance cals) I'd gain 1lb per week being that theirs 3500 cals in a pound. Now that I have an idea of how many cals I need to take in daily to gain weight, how do I know how much protein, carbs, and fat my 3 daily meals should consist of? What kinds of fats should I be eating? Is there anything else I should be counting/calculating other than the four things I mentioned (cals, carbs, fats, protein)?


----------



## Marat (Apr 24, 2011)

Those maintenance calories are just an estimate but it's a reasonably accurate one. If you find that you are gaining a bit too much fat or you aren't gaining much at all, adjust accordingly. I'd anticipate that you're maintenance would be a bit higher than 2000ish calories, but you'll figure that out as you go along.

The makeup of each particular meal is up to you. You can divide your total calories by 3 or you can do whatever suits you. You'd probably be well served surrounding the majority of your calories around your training. 

Regarding fats:  Try to lean on predominately monounsaturates with some saturated and a bit of polyunsaturates in there too. 

Regarding counting other stuff: It's always good to get some fiber in you. About 35g/day is a good benchmark. Peas, broccoli, etc. are some good sources.

How's your training?


----------

